# Poncho crafting 'Stacked-wood wall' ***CLOSED***



## OtterFloof (Apr 19, 2020)

Hey all, Poncho is crafting a stacked-wood wall and I'd like to invite you to come get the DIY! *Please leave a comment and read 'Notes'*.






*NOTES:*
1. I will be taking 2 people at a time (please be patient!)
2. **Tips are appreciated! (in bells, NMT, or hybrids) ❤** but not required --> please leave them in the graveyard (located right across bridge on the way to Poncho's house)
3. I will be staying in Poncho's house to make sure he keeps crafting (his house is shown above on map: follow brick path going north and go up 2 set of stairs and *chalk board is in front of his house*) ) --> Please don't pick up tips that people leave
4. *PLEASE leave via the airport* and NOT "-" (If you leave '-' he will STOP crafting)
5. I will 'Like' the comments I have sent the dodo codes to
6. I will do this until he stops crafting naturally


----------



## lars708 (Apr 19, 2020)

Could I come over please? 

Also I read the notes, not sure if that's what you meant


----------



## UmbreonRogue (Apr 19, 2020)

I wanna come visit too!


----------



## Ashariel (Apr 19, 2020)

can i come by pls


----------



## Robertoh123456 (Apr 19, 2020)

Can i mabey come please


----------



## Saralie (Apr 19, 2020)

I'd love to pick it up!


----------



## th8827 (Apr 19, 2020)

Sounds interesting. May I stop by?


----------



## drchoo (Apr 19, 2020)

Would like to visit!


----------



## once (Apr 19, 2020)

Yes please, I read the notes c:


----------



## RosaDaFirenze (Apr 19, 2020)

I would also love to visit if you don't mind. Notes were read.


----------



## Vadim (Apr 19, 2020)

I'd like to visit!


----------



## OtterFloof (Apr 19, 2020)

Update: I have tended to the people who commented above and would like to extend this offer one more time for people who didn't see this post earlier!


----------



## FrozenLover (Apr 19, 2020)

Can I visit please?


----------

